
New ransomware strain coded entirely in JavaScript - wpBenny
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36575687
======
chaosfox
actual description of the ransomware:
[http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/ransom32-is-
th...](http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/ransom32-is-the-first-
ransomware-written-in-javascript/)

I thought it was going to be activex based, but actually it uses NW.js,
interesting.

edit: actually the new ransomware in the article is this one:
[http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/the-new-raa-
ra...](http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/the-new-raa-ransomware-
is-created-entirely-using-javascript/)

which does use WScript/ActiveX in its code so its windows only.

~~~
darkstar999
the URL should be changed to this, it is much more informative for this
audience.

------
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11934717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11934717)

~~~
wpBenny
Thanks, missed that one

